# Tuscany



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 14, 2009)

Are there any timeshare resorts in Tuscany or can someone recommend rentals.


----------



## abbekit (Mar 14, 2009)

We loved Il Poggio.  Close to Montelpulciano.  You can check it out in the review section and in my photo album in the link below.


----------



## 225chs (Mar 14, 2009)

We also loved Il Poggio. My review is also posted. Next month we will be staying at La Casella in Umbria a little north of Orvieto.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 14, 2009)

Do a search on here and look at the resort reviews.  A little due diligence will go a long way.


----------



## Linda74 (Mar 14, 2009)

Another vote for Il Poggio.  I am so glad my late husband and I went there last May.  It was a magical place in such a beautiful setting and I have some wonderful memories and photos.  We also have a review in the review section.  Just be prepared to do a lot of driving.  We would never have made it without our handy GPS.


----------



## rosebud5 (Mar 14, 2009)

How did you get into Il Poggio. Exchange??


----------



## mamadot (Mar 14, 2009)

Was this exchange thru RCI or II??


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 14, 2009)

What is the closest airport to fly to and how far would you be to Venice?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 15, 2009)

Howard, Seems to me that the closest int'l airport would be Florence (FLR), though we found it less expensive and more convenient to use Pisa. Bologna would work as well. You will be getting a car to go to the TS and see the sights, so iirc, Venice is about 3 hours away- 4 from Montepulciano.

Jim Ricks


----------



## 225chs (Mar 15, 2009)

Exchange with RCI, last week in April. Flew into Pisa,spent 3 days in Cinque Terre and then drove to Il Poggio. I think about a 2 1/2 hour drive. Have no idea as to drive time to Venice.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 15, 2009)

*Venice*

Do not drive to Venice.  On top of what canal are you going to park your car?  While you can park outside Venice, it is SOOOOOOOOO much easier to take the train and relax and enjoy the scenery.  You are in Europe, not the USA- most Europeans take the train.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 15, 2009)

Jimster is of course right about the train, but if one must drive to Venice, there is a new parking garage right between the train station and Piazzale Roma. Super easy to catch a vaporetto (water bus) to anywhere in the city or lagoon.

Jim Ricks


----------



## rosebud5 (Mar 15, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can rent a week there by contacting the resort directly, or is everything through RCI or VRBO?


----------



## abbekit (Mar 16, 2009)

Try their website.  Looks like you can book directly.

http://www.ilpoggio.net/


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 19, 2009)

howard said:


> Are there any timeshare resorts in Tuscany or can someone recommend rentals.



Hapimag, the world's oldest timeshare developer, has a great resort there, but doesn't trade through RCI or II.  They have just started trading through DAE, but I don't know if the Tuscany resort will be availible often if at all.

Here is a link to Hapimag's Tuscan resort:  www.hapimag.com/eng/Holiday-destinations/Italy/Pentolina-Tuscany.htm


----------



## X-ring (Mar 19, 2009)

> Hapimag's Tuscan resort



It's in a great spot, on a hilltop some 20 km SW of Siena along S73.

From there we did day trips covering Siena (of course), San Gimignano, the Chianti area, Arezzo (Piero della Francesca), Cortona (Fra Angelico and Luca Signorelli), Le Crete (think calendar shots of Tuscan landscapes), Montalcino (think Brunello) and Montepulciano (think Vino Nobile).

On the Thursday, they brought in a chamber group from Florence to put on an evening concert in the small church. Intermission featured some sweets and some vin santo.

[Note: there is another Hapimag resort (i.e. Tonda) in the Tuscan countryside SW of Florence, near Montaione.]


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 30, 2009)

Here is a quote from a travel writer about the 3 things to do in Florence


> 1) The Accademia to see Michelangelo's David, but go in the late afternoon, near closing, if possible, to avoid the crowds and tour groups. 2) A walk along the Ponte Vecchio while eating gelato - Florence has some of Italy's best. 3) Exploring south of the Arno River, away from the crowds, especially the Pitti Palace and Boboli Gardens. Lots of nice little restaurants and shops in this area as well.


----------

